# wie bekomm ich den gestrichelten rahmen weg?



## sLaM (25. Dezember 2001)

wenn ich einen link anklicke hab ich dann immer so einen gestrichelten rahmen! wie bekomm ich das weg?

hier ein beispiel:

<a href="seite.html"><img src="button.jpg" width="200" height="50" border="0"></a>


----------



## Quentin (25. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von sLaM _
> *<a href="seite.html"><img src="button.jpg" width="200" height="50" border="0"></a> *





<a *onfocus="this.blur()"* href="seite.html"><img  src="button.jpg" width="200" height="50" border="0"></a> 


have fun


----------



## sLaM (25. Dezember 2001)

sagmal wenn ich jetzt ziemlich viele links habe, gibt es da auch ein befehl für die ganze seite?

z.B wenn ich alles zentriert haben möchte

<center>

der gesamte seiteninhalt

</center>



geht das auch so mit deinem befehl?



ich bin echt zufaul alle links zu ändern!


----------

